# My other (1:1) toys



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*My other (1:1) toys W/Pics!*

Hi Gang
Several of you that were in chat a while back wanted to see pics of our 1:1 "toys/slot car haulers"

Heres a few pics..............


My "Yenko Impala SS" Wagon
2009 Indy car Race reunion @ Daytona Intl Speedway


















taken @ Atlanta Super Chevy during a "Rides" photo shoot 









50th Anniv of the Daytona 500 car Show display, 2008









My Wifes Buick "GSX" wagon at the Woodward Dream Cruise 2009









My wifes "GSX" wagon @ Detroit after winning a "Best in Show" at the Oakland Press Show.










There ya go gang. You asked for them, ya got them. 
Larry


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Man I need a station wagon now! Great pix Larry. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dang I love them big wagons. i had a '92 Roadmaster wagon till the transmission took a walk a couple years ago. at 180,000 miles, couldn't afford to start dumping project car money in it, but in retrospect, i mighta been better off fixing it and keeping it... if it had been a '94-'96 with the LT1 i might have...

--rick


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi RR & Rick
Thanks for the kind words. We have alot of fun with the "big toys". And they can haul a bunch of HO cars. 

Larry


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Sweet hood ornament!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Sweet hood ornament!!!!!!!!



Sure we all had the same thought!  rr


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Here's my sleeper lemans...


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Crimnick
I love that body style. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Whats under the hood??

Larry


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

350 cubic inches of deetroit steel....turbo 350 with a shiftkit ...no electronics...no smog....factory duels....limited slip rear..

No one passes me on the right......

*grin*

Yes..it's my daily driver....she has 150 k on her...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

By the way, did you notice that one of these just killed its trainer at Sea World?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

A GSX Wagon?? Cool. But is it allowed??lol

This is my car. It was in popular Hot Rodding March 2010.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Uh, what car?


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> By the way, did you notice that one of these just killed its trainer at Sea World?


Wrong kind of "whale", 'too, that was very sad though.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> Uh, what car?


yeah,what car??


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pics guys. I love the wagons. I want the Vista Cruiser in that B-body. As far as the 73 Le mans, I had a 74 Luxury LeMans and it would keep pace with a 85 trans am even in the corners. After 8 miles of winding road he was exiting and I was entering my driveway. I loved the economy/power gauge. Sorry I have nothing to show off. David


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

HadaSlot said:


> Thanks for the pics guys. I love the wagons. I want the Vista Cruiser in that B-body.


 Hi David
Do you mean a Olds like this one I built a few years back?? I made a "phantom" Hurst/Olds wagon. We wone a few shows with it. It now lives in SoCal.

Larry


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> A GSX Wagon?? Cool. But is it allowed??lol
> 
> This is my car. It was in popular Hot Rodding March 2010.


I like that tan color Joe!!! RM


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Cool wagons! 

I'm trying to make a worked over L-Tee-Juan, Nine-Cee-Juan last until CTS-V prices drop out of the stratosphere.

Is the hood on the Lype motorsport wagon the pontiac ram air style coming out of a glass shop in the chicago area? Think I watched those get developed on a b-body board. 

Anybody got pics of custom B body slots????


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> A GSX Wagon?? Cool. But is it allowed??lol
> 
> This is my car. It was in popular Hot Rodding March 2010.


Well, I finally figured out where the car was in the picture... and it looks darn familiar.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

440s-4ever said:


> Cool wagons!
> 
> Is the hood on the Lype motorsport wagon the pontiac ram air style coming out of a glass shop in the chicago area? Think I watched those get developed on a b-body board.
> 
> Anybody got pics of custom B body slots????




Hi 440s
Thanks for the kind words. Yes, that is the very hood your thinking of, designed my MexSS and Myself over on the Impala Forum several years ago, and produced by VFN fiberglass.  I am workin' on a Impala SS 4 dr casting, albeit *VERY* slowly. After that I'd love to get a wagon casting started, sadly nobody makes a 1/64 91-96 B Body wagon diecast to modify  Keep the faith on falling CTS-V prices.....their coming down, or check the local banks in your area for repos, they might have one.

Larry 

Larry


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

martybauer31 said:


> Well, I finally figured out where the car was in the picture... and it looks darn familiar.




Small world huh?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

This has been sleeping in MY garage, waiting for the snow to melt...










I love the lines of this car. I can't resist taking artsy shots...



















She looks okay from a distance, but she needs a little work...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rick that car is perfect the way she sits. Drive it and enjoy it.

I love those lines too, I had a 66 BelAir 283 Factory A/C and Hazard Flashers. very strange options. Oh and dual dashboard ashtrays!! One for cig butts and the other for,....well uhh stuff other than cig butts.

I have 4 65 Buicks too and love the early boxy A bodies. Best GM ever put out imo.:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, Joe, cosmetically, it's okay... i had it painted a few years ago and it's been garaged since then. as long as you don't look TOO close, it's not too obvious that it's loaded with body filler. :lol: i can live with that--it's just a driver to have fun with, not a show car. it's the mechanical stuff i gotta get on. the engine burns and leaks a whole bunch of oil, the front end is all kinds of creaky, there's a rust hole in the floor where the back of the driver's seat is supposed to attach... you know, the fun stuff that's never done.

that buick is sharp. i love the GM years when all the divisions looked significantly different, had a brand personality... is that the original color? the color on my Impala is called Artesian Turquoise, but the same year it was available in a darker color, kinda like yours, called Tahitian Turquoise...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> yeah, Joe, cosmetically, it's okay... i had it painted a few years ago and it's been garaged since then. as long as you don't look TOO close, it's not too obvious that it's loaded with body filler. :lol: i can live with that--it's just a driver to have fun with, not a show car. it's the mechanical stuff i gotta get on. the engine burns and leaks a whole bunch of oil, the front end is all kinds of creaky, there's a rust hole in the floor where the back of the driver's seat is supposed to attach... you know, the fun stuff that's never done.
> 
> that buick is sharp. i love the GM years when all the divisions looked significantly different, had a brand personality... is that the original color? the color on my Impala is called Artesian Turquoise, but the same year it was available in a darker color, kinda like yours, called Tahitian Turquoise...
> 
> --rick




Cool Rick. These cars are what they are. Most of them are 10 or 20 footers. I say use it and enjoy it.

Mine is the original color but it's a 2nd repaint done. It's actually 35 years old or maybe more!! The guy I got it from painted it and parked it inside. 

The color is Aqua Poly Mist. It looks dark green to me!lol!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

My BIG car: 1968 Caprice Sport Sedan. Big 396 power, big disc brakes, BIG interior. 68,000 miles, loaded with 25 factory options and kind of rare. I put a 1,200 watt Alpine system in it so she's fun to pile everyone in and cruise.



















My FAST car: 1967 Camaro RS, supercharged 355 LT1, frame off restomod. Ran the show circuit for years when it was first complete but now I just take it out and scare old ladies or the occasional run down the Q-mile. Had it 21 years. Currently going through the engine and changing wheels and tires as part of a 20 year revamp.



















-Scott


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet muscle Scott.

Love the land cruiser!!!:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Marty and Joe, if they aren't the same car, well.... They're both awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rick, I love the color on that beast!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: It's still in better shape than most!! I miss cruising in a real car. 

Wow Scott!!! Both beauties!!!! I like them hide away headlights on the Caprice!!! Wicked cool rides!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

One of my old beasts... 69 Firebird conv. 400 CI from a 68 GTO. Replaced everything from the firewall foward. High rise dual quad manifold.. I was too scared to see just what it would do, mostly because I never got the frame connectors for it. I love a sleeper, and this car fit the bill!!! LOL


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I'm not gonna pass this opprtunity up!! Nice rides all, here are mine!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Well, I'm not gonna pass this opprtunity up!! Nice rides all, here are mine!




WOW!! Is that 29 Model A???


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Slott V said:


> My BIG car: 1968 Caprice Sport Sedan. Big 396 power, big disc brakes, BIG interior. 68,000 miles, loaded with 25 factory options and kind of rare. I put a 1,200 watt Alpine system in it so she's fun to pile everyone in and cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that car is totally awesome, rad, bad, and b!tch!n'... LOVE the hidden headlights...

--rick


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> WOW!! Is that 29 Model A???


It's an early '30 Joe! Finally got to enjoy it this past summer!! C'mon spring!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That panel always makes me smile, but the trips under the hood really get me. I had 3 Pontiac tri piower manifolds. Sadly, my ex-wife felt she needed them more than me...  Not to mention my tool box, most of my tools, and about 3 complete engine's worth of parts... I hope she dropped a cylinder head on her foot!! :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> It's an early '30 Joe! Finally got to enjoy it this past summer!! C'mon spring!!!




Unbelievable ride dude!!!:dude:

I'd guve my left foot fot one of those in that condition. Please give us some more.:thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow some really cool cars (and trucks) here and thanks for the comments. I'm digging the tri-power. I ran a set up like that 30 years ago on a small block Chevy.

Vargo is my last name so I've looked up the history of that old East coast dragstrip. Friends have given me stickers from swap meets. It was Jake Vargo who started the track but he is no relation to me as far as I know. I think they still do Vargo Dragway reunions every year.

Scott V.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, they do a reunion every year. Lots of old drag cars still come out, not to race just to show,it's about 15 min from my house. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Unbelievable ride dude!!!:dude:
> 
> I'd guve my left foot fot one of those in that condition. Please give us some more.:thumbsup:


60 over Banger with 7.5:1 compression Lion Speed head, model B touring cam, Weber 2 stage 2bbl carb, Red's header and a Borg Warner R-10 overdrive in the torque tube. I've had her over 70mph with plenty more to go! I need to grow a bigger pair!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Just doesn't get any better. Amazing

Whats the cubes on that power plant?


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

I haven't been on Hobby Talk for some time, but this post got me interested in showing the cars waiting in my garage for the snow to melt so they can come out and play for the summer!
34 Ford w/350/350, 66 Fury III, 82 vette, 68 Camaro SS/RS 396.
C'mon Summer!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Show off :thumbsup:


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Tough Crowd!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Slott V said:


> Wow some really cool cars (and trucks) here and thanks for the comments. I'm digging the tri-power. I ran a set up like that 30 years ago on a small block Chevy.
> 
> Vargo is my last name so I've looked up the history of that old East coast dragstrip. Friends have given me stickers from swap meets. It was Jake Vargo who started the track but he is no relation to me as far as I know. I think they still do Vargo Dragway reunions every year.
> 
> Scott V.


Small world, I knew Jake's son (Jake also) and his family very well, in fact my old boss bought what I believe was the last parcel of "Vargo-owned" property next to the drag strip about 15 or so years ago from Jake. 

Except for the reunions, last thing I knew it was being used for was a private airstrip.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice little group! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

SwamperGene said:


> Except for the reunions, last thing I knew it was being used for was a private airstrip.


It still is. The FAA is keeping it from reopening on a limited basis. They would have to spend too much money to make it right, so..............


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

heres mine,,right now its is in a million pieces


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Pairadiceracing said:


> I haven't been on Hobby Talk for some time, but this post got me interested in showing the cars waiting in my garage for the snow to melt so they can come out and play for the summer!
> 34 Ford w/350/350, 66 Fury III, 82 vette, 68 Camaro SS/RS 396.
> C'mon Summer!




I love em all but have a soft spot for the FuryIII!! I grew up in brooklyn in the early 70's when pop had a white one.

Talk about a land [email protected]!!!!!! Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

It's pretty special out of all of the cars I own, due to the fact my Grandfather bought the car new in 1966. I purchased it from the estate in 1978 after he passed. I still have the original window sticker, fender skirts, factory spinner hubcaps, etc. that came with it. The window sticker is cool, with the additional options and cost. Fender skirts - $15.00, Vinyl top - $25.00, Rear seat - seat belts - $12.50, etc. Total cost $3,285.00. Which also included the "special" rayon whitewall tires!


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

*One of my 1:1's*


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Now that's a car, '64 Galaxie.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw a few comments on this thread about "Sleepers", so I decided I will boldly display my "Sleeper". Just looks like a basically stock truck right?

Anyone want to take a guess on RWHP and quarter mile time. It still has the stock 5.9 displacement. (360 cubic inches)

I have action shots I can post later


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Pairadiceracing said:


> It's pretty special out of all of the cars I own, due to the fact my Grandfather bought the car new in 1966. I purchased it from the estate in 1978 after he passed. I still have the original window sticker, fender skirts, factory spinner hubcaps, etc. that came with it. The window sticker is cool, with the additional options and cost. Fender skirts - $15.00, Vinyl top - $25.00, Rear seat - seat belts - $12.50, etc. Total cost $3,285.00. Which also included the "special" rayon whitewall tires!


Unbelievable. Seat belts were not standard until 67 or 68.



THX_138 said:


> *One of my 1:1's*


A guy down my street had one. Big Block I remember. I always loved that body style too!!



Dyno said:


> I saw a few comments on this thread about "Sleepers", so I decided I will boldly display my "Sleeper". Just looks like a basically stock truck right?
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess on RWHP and quarter mile time. It still has the stock 5.9 displacement. (360 cubic inches)
> 
> I have action shots I can post later


11's somewhere??:dude:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I will wait and see if there are a few more responses before I fess up. I also have a youtube video that shows it running .15 off its best pass.


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

I guess if wheelszk is going to call me a show off............here's the storage side of my garage, the other half (not shown) of the garage is the heated work area, also where the HOSERS slotcar racing takes place during the winter months, more photos at at www.hosers-slotcars.com


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

tjetsgrig said:


> It still is. The FAA is keeping it from reopening on a limited basis. They would have to spend too much money to make it right, so..............


I forgot about the wagon rides from the pumkin patch, too. Actually that was my last time there, about 3 years ago.

Wasn't Rick from Geese organizing the reunions?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Pairadiceracing said:


> I guess if wheelszk is going to call me a show off............here's the storage side of my garage, the other half (not shown) of the garage is the heated work area, also where the HOSERS slotcar racing takes place during the winter months, more photos at at www.hosers-slotcars.com


That's just not right. lol I bet thats your wife to


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Only in my Dreams!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Station wagons are cool. I've always liked 'em. Those are sweet.

Crimnick - Love your car. My mom had a 75 Grand LeMans, same color - helped pick it out and order it with her at the dealership. Great car for many, many years. Along the lines of that body style, my brother had a '73 Grand Am, 455, which was nice in many ways, but much more tame than the '69 Judge he had for years before the Grand Am. I had a '73 Grand Am, too, but mine was black and had the 400-4bbl with a 4-speed. Factory only did a couple hundred with sticks, but it was a nice combo.

JoeSkylark - Not surprised you have a GS, but it sure is beautiful. I noticed it the third time I looked at that pic. I had a '70 GS for many years - lots of fun.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls I have a 65 because I couldn't afford 70!!!

Not really, I grew up in the 65's so thats why I have 3 of them!! But my best friend has had a 71 GS convertable for the last 20 or 30 something years and I had it at my disposable but would love to get one of my own. 

Nows the time to buy if you have it. Unfortunatly I been hit by this economic crash and haven't been working.

Any more shots of your GS? I see it has a gorgous blue sport wheel on it. Looks like a clean one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Joe, Yeah, I always loved that blue interior - very cool color. It was white with a black vinyl top. My brother had it for several years after me and I bet I could dig up some pics from him. In the meantime, it's really very much like the one they used in many ads way back when:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Joe, Yeah, I always loved that blue interior - very cool color. It was white with a black vinyl top. My brother had it for several years after me and I bet I could dig up some pics from him. In the meantime, it's really very much like the one they used in many ads way back when:


Nothing better than that car. imo.

Real sharp and in 70 it was THE fastest stock car. Yes even faster than the 70 LS6 All Aluminum engine. Only car faster was the Vette. Which is in a different class.

More pics of yours?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

found a couple, Joe...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Saw this scheduled to go on the block at Mecum Des Moines this weekend... Doesn't one of our HT crew (maybe his name is Joe) have a 65SkylarkGS?? Wish I could remember his screen name... :tongue:

http://mecum.com/auctions/lot_detail.cfm?LOT_ID=IA0711-112603

Have fun,

Rolls


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Mines a little different, 98 Chevy Ex-Cab, 4wd, 350 4-bolt main block, E-tec 200 heads, Marine Fuel Injection intake manifold, Comp cam, Whipple Super Charger, 12 Psi boost, 2 stage water injection, Built 4l60E trans & many other go fast goodies, Custom leather interior with a Hurst His & Hers Dual gate shifter. But the best of all, it made just a touch over 500hp at the wheels, and it's clean enough on the exhaust to pass emissions in any state. A real sleeper as it consistently runs in the very low 13's on the qtr.


Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

boosted, sweet little grocery getter ya got there.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

What Al said! Very nice looking rig!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Love those wagons Larry!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks, I had the idea I wanted a full-sized Cyclone, but yeah it will haul a lot of stuff in a quick manner

Just wanted to say there are a ton of cool rides in this thread, & I am always amazed at what people are capable of here on HT, Just a great forum

Boosted


----------

